# Re-Post.. Wirsbo Leak.



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't have any experience installing this stuff.. Installed in 2002, was just about 10 feet connected to sweat adapters. We replaced it with Nibco Durapex (we don't stock wirsbo stuff) Any thoughts?


----------



## timplmbr (Mar 16, 2011)

some of the fittings i have notice if its not square cut it will leak, if tubing is cold ( due to winter) it may leak, so i always hit it with my torch just enough to heat the tubing that causes it to tighten down,


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

On pic #2 you can tell the pipe was not seated properly on the fitting. Has to be pushed up all the way to the end. Which can be difficult to do if not expanded right. Also if under expanded and it is forced onto the fitting it can cause a leak. Looks like it was installed wrong.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Bad brass*

it looks like bad brass to me , 
or their was a very slight leak that eventually corroded the brass away through the threads...

I like the black plastic fittings because their is no possibility 
of any kind of electralysis action that can take place or corrosion of the brass....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks like a case of dezincification -- I don't see the upraised letters DZR on the 90, the rings have red lettering, so unless the installer mixed up his rings, this was a hot line, which are almost always the first to go when dezincification sets in.

Is the house on a well? 

If you're going back for any reason, I'd check the anode on the H/W tank.

Just my two pence.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Looks like a case of dezincification -- I don't see the upraised letters DZR on the 90, the rings have red lettering, so unless the installer mixed up his rings, this was a hot line, which are almost always the first to go when dezincification sets in.
> 
> Is the house on a well?
> 
> ...


Yes the house is on a well.. Ill get the picture of the paper thin copper tube that was also cut out. We have ran into maybe two or three houses in the area where the copper is so thin the cutter will crush it. Its always the 'cerro' pipe, from the early 70's/late 60's if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PeckPlumbing said:


> Yes the house is on a well.. Ill get the picture of the paper thin copper tube that was also cut out. We have ran into maybe two or three houses in the area where the copper is so thin the cutter will crush it. Its always the 'cerro' pipe, from the early 70's/late 60's if that has anything to do with it.


 I'd start checking all of the other brass fittings and fixtures in the house for telltale signs of dezincification or R/O corrosion.

A few other things to look for are a spent sacrificial aluminum anode rod in the H/W heater -- A very bad idea in general, but one that is exacerbated by well water or water that has been run through a Reverse Osmosis system. A magnesium rod would be a better choice.

And look for a Reverse Osmosis system. If it has one, it _**should**_ have a calcite canister on the downstream side, although that doesn't necessarily mean it will have one.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm not sure whether that is Dezincification or not. I know it would not be a DZR fitting because Wirsbo did not even start making those until after Kitec closed their doors. If you cut the fitting out and look inside you should be able to tell if it is Dezincification or not. If it is Dezincification the inside of the fitting would be full of the meringue as well.

Mark


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

I looked inside the fittings and they seem normal. It must have been improper expansion like Will said. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

